# Replacement for Deft Lacquer



## MichaelD (Oct 27, 2013)

I've seen on other forums, and was told at Lowes, that all Deft products are being phased out and not re-ordered.  It appears to be the same at Home Depot also. I use it as an alternative on some wooden pens instead of CA.

I googled and found that StewMac and Behlen's have varieties of lacquers, even tinted, and was wondering if anyone has any experience with any of these or any other lacquer products.  More interested in the aerosol but dipping/wiping works also.  Polyurethane and similar are not under consideration.


----------



## lorbay (Oct 27, 2013)

I use Watco lacquer and have done for years. Works great for me.

Lin.


----------



## MichaelD (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Lin..


----------



## kovalcik (Oct 27, 2013)

You can order Deft from Ace hardware.  I think you need to buy 4 cans (quarts) at a time.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 27, 2013)

also check Walmart, I know they had it at one point.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 27, 2013)

Woodcraft carries Deft aerosol.


----------



## MichaelD (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm just used to the Deft and it was convenient at Lowe's.  It's been rumored that, I think, PPG acquired them and will be replacing the brand with their own.  Not sure if that's true but my convenient source is gone.

I've a need to drop by the Ace hardware this week so I'll ask them.  They're only two blocks away and will order anything for store pickup at no extra charge.

Thanks all...


----------



## dangre (Oct 28, 2013)

I just picked up a can at Home Depot last week. They had brushing and aerosol.

Dan


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 28, 2013)

MichaelD said:


> I'm just used to the Deft and it was convenient at Lowe's.  It's been rumored that, I think, PPG acquired them and will be replacing the brand with their own.  Not sure if that's true but my convenient source is gone.
> 
> I've a need to drop by the Ace hardware this week so I'll ask them.  They're only two blocks away and will order anything for store pickup at no extra charge.
> 
> Thanks all...


this topic was discussed on the AAW forum a month or so ago:



> I recently contacted the new owner of the Deft Product line, Pittsburgh Paints.
> 
> The person with whom I spoke (technical rep.) said that Lowe's decided to no longer carry the Deft product line, since the privately-held company (Deft  Finishes) was sold to Pittsburgh Paints in early 2013 (there are  several stock trading web sites that posted news about this sale back in  April 2013). Perhaps this has to do with product lines of paint that  Lowe's presently carries being competitors of Pittsburgh Paints, and, by  agreement or contract, may not be able to carry product from competing  vendors (?). Regardless, Lowe's no longer carries the Deft wood finishes line.
> 
> ...



personally - I found it at Home Depot. I did not try Ace Hardware.


----------



## monophoto (Oct 29, 2013)

Deft was acquired by PPG in May.

The Deft website still lists both the lacquer and lacquer-based sealer.

Lowes and Home Depot both cut deals with suppliers that may include provisions that they are not allowed to sell products made by companies that compete with those suppliers.  I could easily imagine Lowes having a contract with their paint supplier that precludes them from selling PPG products.

There are other places to buy Deft.  Try looking for stores that carry PPG paints.


----------

